# Best Damn Wings - Period



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We are heading out shortly to Somebuddy's, in Niagara Falls. They make the best damn wings I have ever had. I like em Buffalo Medium. They are frickin' great. It was my daughters 19th birthday yesterday, so we are taking her out there for some wings and pizza. Their pizza is pretty darn good too.

As a side note. I have been on the search for the perfect jumbo hotdog now for several years. You know the kind.... the kind those hot dog vendors seem to have, but nobody else can buy. I think I found something close. Was over in the Costco in the States last week. They serve Sinai Koshers at the snack bar, so I gave one a try.... very nice. So I picked up a pack of them to try on the BBQ. I think this might be it....

I am a simple man...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

My vote? A little shop called Sammy's in Niagara Falls, NY. Wings and pizza - to die for!

Pretty well any American chicken wing is better than what we see here on our side of the border. The Yanks seem to actually feed their chickens! It's not just bone and batter.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

Ein-Stein's in Toronto -- they're more akin to chicken legs than chicken wings. And suicide is actually a dangerous adventure -- at least a few hours later.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Great topic! My band plays for beer and wings.......we don't need money!

Right now my favorite wings are from an Irish pub in Streetsville Mississauga called Cuchulan's. No breading on the wings, just deep fried and rolled in mediem hot sauce, then I ask to bake them in the oven for a few minutes to bake in the hot sauce!

I've heard Turtle Jacks wings are supposed to be really good?

GC, try a Polish deli for sausages if you have any in your area? They seem to be closest to what the vendors are using........but you are right, I can't seem to find those delicious one's the hotdog vendors are buying?

Talking to a salesman in my line of business who ran a hotdog cart on weekends, he said he got his sausages from Costco? He said the secret is steaming the sausages the grilling them.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think McDonalds makes the best chikn wings


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I know WIld Wing is a chain, but they have some great wings. 72 flavours.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We just returned. Another great feed of wings and pizza. Best part is, if you get some extra sauce on those Buffalo Medium you can count on a good clean out as well. They can work better than exlax. :rockon:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

There used to be a place in London called Ring A Wing. Man they were good, and they delivered, too. Not too sure if they're still running.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol. I dunno, I go to The Prior on wing nights... Hot are good. $3.70/Lb of wings..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm a leg and breast man, myself.


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

in quebec , when have LA CAGE AUX SPORTS, a chain of sports bars
that makes really good wings.

it's pricey and always overcrowed, but they makes damn good wings.


http://www.cage.ca/index_en.aspx?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I haven't had a wing in over 18 months (new diet). But my fav wings were at the Rhino Roadhouse on Rice lake in Bewdley. Very large and great sauce. Wherever I had them after Rhino's seemed to pale in comparison. Heather (the owner) would buy local birds so they were very fresh. They also used to have good bands in there on Fri. and Sat. nights so you could groove while gettin' yer wings.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the best tasting wings, in my opinion, are the crispy wings that i have only found at certain oriental restaurants. a squirt of fresh lemon, perhaps a dash of hot sauce...mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

-dh


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

^
Right on brother.


Nothing (in my opinion) beats the wings you can get at the same restaurants that sell Chinese Fried Rice. But when you take a bit out of them...you can practically drink the oil :/

EDIT: I think the place is called Sijan Plaza in Mississauga.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

its obvious you all have never been to caygeon lanes for wings.....
in Bobcaygeon ontario.,,,,
truely the best wings on the planet....

Auger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

auger said:


> its obvious you all have never been to caygeon lanes for wings.....
> in Bobcaygeon ontario.,,,,
> truely the best wings on the planet....
> 
> Auger


Do they deliver to the Niagara Region? I will give them a try.. :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It was my daughters 19th birthday yesterday, so we are taking her out there for some wings and pizza.


Your daughter only accepted Pizza and Wings for her 19th?? Gawd, I'm glad mine is 25 now. She's not as,... demanding.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ha... I wish I got away that easy. That was after the new digital camera. :banana:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

auger said:


> its obvious you all have never been to caygeon lanes for wings.....
> in Bobcaygeon ontario.,,,,
> truely the best wings on the planet....
> 
> Auger


I'm gonna have to try them this summer. I spend most weekends on Pigeon Lake so thats just a short boat trip away.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I haven't had a wing in over 18 months (new diet). But my fav wings were at the Rhino Roadhouse on Rice lake in Bewdley. Very large and great sauce. Wherever I had them after Rhino's seemed to pale in comparison. Heather (the owner) would buy local birds so they were very fresh. They also used to have good bands in there on Fri. and Sat. nights so you could groove while gettin' yer wings.


Bewdley!!! Now there's a place name I have not heard in 30 years. I used to spend my summers on Rice Lake at my uncle's farm. Went to Bewdley more than a few times for parts for the tractors.


----------

